# Monthly Parking DIFC



## cfposi (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi all,

I've just been told that my office won't provide parking at work. I'd like to commute by car so was wondering whether anyone knew how easy it was to find monthly Parking in the DIFC? Given that my office also has residential units, do people rent out their spaces? 

Grateful if people could share their experiences with me.

Thanks!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I work in The DIFC area and have an RTA quarterly parking card. It's AED 700 and means I don't need to worry about dirham coins or texting plus it works out cheaper than paying by the hour or using one of the non-RTA car parks. The parking has become more difficult recently because a couple of the areas people were using where they didn't have to pay have been cordoned off. I must admit that I tend to arrive around 7.30 and find parking easily. Most of my colleagues arrive at 8 or a little after and I haven't really heard any of them complaining BUT if you have to go out during the day, take a taxi or use the metro, unless you're not coming back to the office.


----------



## cfposi (Jun 12, 2015)

Amaze! Thanks!


----------



## ngm (Jul 5, 2015)

Also looking for a parking space in DIFC, not in the RTA space because our working hour is very late, Does anyone want to rent out their parking?


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> I work in The DIFC area and have an RTA quarterly parking card. It's AED 700 and means I don't need to worry about dirham coins or texting plus it works out cheaper than paying by the hour or using one of the non-RTA car parks. The parking has become more difficult recently because a couple of the areas people were using where they didn't have to pay have been cordoned off. I must admit that I tend to arrive around 7.30 and find parking easily. Most of my colleagues arrive at 8 or a little after and I haven't really heard any of them complaining BUT if you have to go out during the day, take a taxi or use the metro, unless you're not coming back to the office.


Same as her, except I go for the yearly card straight off. I rock up most days around 7-7:30 so it's fairly easily.


----------



## mls082 (Jul 11, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> I work in The DIFC area and have an RTA quarterly parking card. It's AED 700 and means I don't need to worry about dirham coins or texting plus it works out cheaper than paying by the hour or using one of the non-RTA car parks. The parking has become more difficult recently because a couple of the areas people were using where they didn't have to pay have been cordoned off. I must admit that I tend to arrive around 7.30 and find parking easily. Most of my colleagues arrive at 8 or a little after and I haven't really heard any of them complaining BUT if you have to go out during the day, take a taxi or use the metro, unless you're not coming back to the office.





Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Same as her, except I go for the yearly card straight off. I rock up most days around 7-7:30 so it's fairly easily.


Is there a limit on the period of time you can park in a space using these cards? I have read that when you pay by the hour there is a limit of four hours but it can be renewed - is this not an issue with a seasonal parking ticket? Are these hard to obtain when renting a vehicle?

Could this be considered a feasible option for someone living in JBR but without a car parking space? The area seems to have a lot of apartments with more rooms than parking spaces, and I haven't had much luck finding someone willing to rent out an unused space. I'm basically looking for a parking option from 6.30pm - 7.30am each evening and over the weekends, but I'm also not sure what to do if I decide to go away for a week or two - any advice would be very appreciated.

Apologies if this is too off-topic, I can open a separate thread if that is more appropriate.


----------



## cfposi (Jun 12, 2015)

Hey Bedougirl and Fat Bhoy Tim - how did you go about getting the parking card? RTA website doesn't seem to refer to it (aside from a parking permit for UAE nationals only). 

Ta!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

cfposi said:


> Hey Bedougirl and Fat Bhoy Tim - how did you go about getting the parking card? RTA website doesn't seem to refer to it (aside from a parking permit for UAE nationals only).
> 
> Ta!


Hi,
I used to go to the RTA office at Um Ramool at 8.00am.
Collect a form from the help desk, fill it in - get a queue ticket - go to desk when called, pay money and get parking card.
I got the more expensive card that enabled you to park in A and B places.
I was always out by 8.15 latest.
Once you have the card - you can park all day in the type A or B places.
There are a few areas where these cards cannot be used - it is printed on the back of the card.
Strictly speaking you are supposed to display the card - but even if you forget, you are unlikely to get a ticket as when the parking warden enters your registration number into his handheld terminal - it shows him that you have a valid card.
By the way - I don't think you can get a seasonal parking card for hire vehicles - as RTA state that car needs to be registered in applicants name.
RTA link to details here:- https://www.rta.ae/wpsv5/wps/portal/rta/services/road-users/parking-services/seasonal-parking-cards
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

cfposi said:


> Hey Bedougirl and Fat Bhoy Tim - how did you go about getting the parking card? RTA website doesn't seem to refer to it (aside from a parking permit for UAE nationals only). Ta!


Here you go https://www.rta.ae/wpsv5/wps/portal/rta/services/road-users/parking-services/seasonal-parking-cards


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

mls082 said:


> Is there a limit on the period of time you can park in a space using these cards? I have read that when you pay by the hour there is a limit of four hours but it can be renewed - is this not an issue with a seasonal parking ticket? Are these hard to obtain when renting a vehicle? Could this be considered a feasible option for someone living in JBR but without a car parking space? The area seems to have a lot of apartments with more rooms than parking spaces, and I haven't had much luck finding someone willing to rent out an unused space. I'm basically looking for a parking option from 6.30pm - 7.30am each evening and over the weekends, but I'm also not sure what to do if I decide to go away for a week or two - any advice would be very appreciated. Apologies if this is too off-topic, I can open a separate thread if that is more appropriate.


I park all day. I get in around 7.15 and sometimes don't leave till around 7. I don't move my car.


----------



## cfposi (Jun 12, 2015)

Perfect - thanks both! 

I had no idea parking was going to be such a nightmare in the DIFC. I kinda figured they would have thought about that when erecting all the skyscrapers! 

Seriously considering living in the DIFC close to work to avoid needing to worry about it...mainly because 7:15am start sounds brutal! ;-)


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

cfposi said:


> Perfect - thanks both! I had no idea parking was going to be such a nightmare in the DIFC. I kinda figured they would have thought about that when erecting all the skyscrapers! Seriously considering living in the DIFC close to work to avoid needing to worry about it...mainly because 7:15am start sounds brutal! ;-)


Why on earth would the planners have thought about something like parking, come on now


----------



## cfposi (Jun 12, 2015)

Silly question - does this pass cover the underground parking at DIFC Gate Village? If not, any idea how much parking there will cost every day?

Tickets booked today - getting excited!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

cfposi said:


> Silly question - does this pass cover the underground parking at DIFC Gate Village? If not, any idea how much parking there will cost every day? Tickets booked today - getting excited!


I doubt it will. I have no idea about the cost. Probably best to get on the gate village website and call their offices and ask them.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> I park all day. I get in around 7.15 and sometimes don't leave till around 7. I don't move my car.


I wouldn't be surprised if we know the sight of each other's cars, given there's not many regs that show up in that area around 7-7:30.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if we know the sight of each other's cars, given there's not many regs that show up in that area around 7-7:30.


I park opposite Liberty House.


----------

